# Who and What am I?



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi People, I have a 2362 Missouri Pacific that I got from a yard sale. The women that sold it to me could not tell me anything about it. I have checked Lionel, Williams, MTH, and Kline to name a few with no luck. Anybody out there that can help ID this engine. If you notice on the bottom, it looks like a couple of axles have removed, perhaps to run on a smaller dim. track.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think it is custom painted. I have no idea who it is made by.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The missing wheels are idlers made of plastic, removing them didn't help with the turn radius, they have no flanges. It's certainly custom painted, I'd guess from the truck style that it's an old Williams, but that's only a guess. You might see a name inside the shell in the mold.


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, I am going to pop the top off and see what I can see-Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It could be an early MTH as well, I'd look for clues inside.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

It has a slot for an E-Unit direction switch. Don't think it's MTH. I think early MTH engines used QSI reverse units.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pat, of course you're right! I totally missed that looking at the trucks. Must be an early Lionel model.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Those trucks look like Williams trucks , have several early williams that had magnets in those rear slots and the large pittman motors the later truck frames still had the slots but omitted the magnets .


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Guys, Took your suggestion and pop the cover. Tried to post a picture of it but could not post without starting a post. The inside has no markings. It does have 2 can motors in it and no reversing unit. It has tall weights screwed near each motor and of course 2 lights one on each end. Since I am new here, if anybody can tell how to post another picture without starting a new post. I will try to do it. Chris

PS No magnets in this one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Step-By-Step-Picture Uploads


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

*bottom of 2362*

Hi gunrunnerjohn, Have uploaded the bottom picture. Chris


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Top of the bottom*

Hi, sorry posted the wrong pic. Here is the right one. Chris


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Assuming that little black rectangle next to the arrow is a bridge rectifier, it seems to be wired to go in one direction only. This engine is someone's science project. Repainted and rewired.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes thats a Williams as for the shell i could not tell you.


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Dieseler, Thanks for come back. What tells you that it is a Williams? Knowing will help in the future. Patkn, You are probably right. I know that it runs FWD. only. Chris


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

PatKn said:


> Assuming that little black rectangle next to the arrow is a bridge rectifier, it seems to be wired to go in one direction only. This engine is someone's science project. Repainted and rewired.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


And the red arrow, I'm assuming, is the direction it will go. This shows which way to put the shell back on so the cab is facing forward.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Chris129 said:


> Hi Dieseler, Thanks for come back. What tells you that it is a Williams? Knowing will help in the future. Patkn, You are probably right. I know that it runs FWD. only. Chris


I have seen some interiors of the earlier Williams fm's with the same motors and weight blackened frame and SD series engines with same weights and motors with the same silver frame. Also another Williams engine same motor but the weights were a slightly taller version.

My 4 early Williams not the Bach version and large pittman motors does not have the weights because of the larger motors.

As a note an outfit called custom trains was very similar back then .


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Dieseler, I will keep this info in mind. Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, don't know what the slot is for, but that sure looks like a Williams chassis and motors. The light treatment is also vintage Williams.


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Gunrunnerjohn, I know that it must be a vintage train engine. The women I got from told that her husband had it for awhile and I have had it for 15 yrs. I would like to thank all of the people that responded to my post. I will label as a Williams engine. I believe it is a SD40. What do you guys think? Chris


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Here you go just saw this look at the interior 5th picture even has your red arrow indicator look familar ? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Williams-4...808387?hash=item1ed3d28643:g:xc8AAOSwYWdaD0Hc


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Dieseler, That is exactly what I have. I guess mine is a Williams. I wonder what year it was built? Chris


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

My guess and only a guess would be sometime in the early 1980s the 4 FMs i have with the large pittman motors no weights with magnets in both those 2 empty truck slots yours have and the bridge rectifier were built sometime in the later 1970s .


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Dieseler, Thanks for the info Chris


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Your welcome .


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Chris129 said:


> Hi People, I have a 2362 Missouri Pacific that I got from a yard sale. The women that sold it to me could not tell me anything about it. I have checked Lionel, Williams, MTH, and Kline to name a few with no luck. Anybody out there that can help ID this engine. If you notice on the bottom, it looks like a couple of axles have removed, perhaps to run on a smaller dim. track.


Definitely a Williams, possibly back as far as the mid to late 70s. I think they sold those as SD45s.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

The attached pdf is the 1984 Williams color catalog. SD-45s are listed on page 14 of the pdf as shown below.


----------

